# Micro pour ipod Nano 5e génération



## vib (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

La question a mainte et mainte fois été posé sur le forum, mais sauf erreur, et je m'en excuse d'avance si j'ai mal cherché, je ne trouve aucun sujet récent qui parle du nano avant dernière  génération (depuis peu ).

Je cherche en effet à enregistrer à l'aide de mon nano et n'arrive pas vraiment à savoir si c'est possible et si oui quel est le fournisseur vendant des micro adéquat. 
Faut il charger un utilitaire, est il fournit avec le micro ?

Beaucoup de questions dont j'espère trouver la réponse grâce aux experts du forum.





Merci d'avance.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Septembre 2008)

vib a dit:


> je ne trouve aucun sujet récent qui parle du nano 5e génération



C'est tout à fait normal. Je pense même que tu ne trouveras aucun sujet qui parle du nano 5ème génération étant donné qu'il n'existe pas!

Je pense que tu parles plutôt du nano 3ème génération (c.f la photo de ton post).

Pour info, le nouveau nano (4ème génération) est sorti mardi 

:love:


----------



## vib (11 Septembre 2008)

Je viens d'éditer mon message, désolé, c'est donc bien du 3e génération dont je cause. 
Des informations sur les micros du coup ?


----------



## DeepDark (11 Septembre 2008)

vib a dit:


> Je viens d'éditer mon message, désolé, c'est donc bien du 3e génération dont je cause.
> Des informations sur les micros du coup ?


Du coup non, désolé...

Jamais eu de nano...


----------



## fandipod (11 Septembre 2008)

Beh écoute cherche sur internet pour voir si il existe des micros pour ipod 3ème génération...


----------



## vib (11 Septembre 2008)

C'est un peu ce que je fais en venant ici en même temps....Ca sert à ça un forum non ?


----------

